

Lessons from failure - derekaharris
http://derekaharris.wordpress.com/2009/05/30/top-5-lessons-from-failure/

======
tptacek
Frustrating, because with good anecdotes this could be a great article, but
without them it's barren as a salt flat.

~~~
derekaharris
Thanks for the feedback! I didn't know if anyone would be interested in my
personal experience.

